# ordered some cedar arrows



## longbowdave1 (Jan 9, 2010)

i just ordered another dozen cedar arrows for the upcoming shoots. i just love to shoot the wood arrows.
 nothing like cutting down and tapering you arrows and smelling that fresh cedar.
 i've been buying arrows from brian furguson in Tn. he makes a great arrow for a great price with many color choices. he can be found on www.allwoodarrows .com or on ebay under yankee furguson.

here are the arrows i ordered:

http://allwoodarrows.com/vp/JS-Lib/...00_csupload_15161521.jpg?u=633984186634612500


----------



## gurn (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice!!
 I started folling around with some cedar in my new Savannah last night. I got three dozen 50/55 11/32" shafts. 
I cut two inches off two shafts, tapered, nocked and glued on a Delta head. When I went to bare shaft them, they seem way too weak ???
 Might have to step up to 55/60s.
Seemes strang, I'm only drawing 50# but that martin does seem to be really zinging them out. Recon I ought to run it through the chronograph.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 9, 2010)

if you can cut another inch of the shaft length it should stiffen them by 5 pounds.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 9, 2010)

Well after hooting them aluminum arras for two years now I decided to try building some wood arras. Pick up some bulk shafts of that auction site (100shafts) they are supposed to be spines 40-50 don't remember excatly which one. But that don't mattress I am going to spine, weigh them all any way. 

I just hope my reading and learning skills will let me turn out atleast a couple matched sets from the bunch the rest will end up stumpers. 

Scale- check
spine tester- gotta build 
points waitng on spine to determine what weight. 
Time- have it but the garage isto coldto work in and all the tools are in there. 

Nice arras Dave! 
Gurn, have you used that new string yet?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 9, 2010)

bk,

 i always wanted to build some arrows myself but with building the bows not much time left for arrows. you'll have to show us some of those arrows when you get them done. i know what your talkin about with the cold garage, i'm tryin' to muster up some courage to fire up the heater and head out to the garage to work on a bow today.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 9, 2010)

Atleast you have a heater in the shop! 
My bride knows she wouldn't see much of me if there was heat in the workshop. 

Guess a heater is going to be in order here soon.


----------



## mjolnar (Jan 9, 2010)

I've made 3 dozen out of spruce, I stain from the point end to 3\4 back with sedona red, and the rest with golden cedar. I'd post a pick, but I can't figure out how to load it.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 9, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> i just ordered another dozen cedar arrows for the upcoming shoots. i just love to shoot the wood arrows.
> nothing like cutting down and tapering you arrows and smelling that fresh cedar.
> i've been buying arrows from brian furguson in Tn. he makes a great arrow for a great price with many color choices. he can be found on www.allwoodarrows .com or on ebay under yankee furguson.
> 
> ...



Themzzzzz......Is ........Purrrrrty.....Arrrers


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 9, 2010)

i forgot to mention that i paid 67$ plus 10$ for shipping. it's a good price for some really nice arrows.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 9, 2010)

I just got a baker's dozen bamboo from California this week.
They look realy nice for a bare shaft lol


----------



## gurn (Jan 10, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> if you can cut another inch of the shaft length it should stiffen them by 5 pounds.



Dave I'm  gonna be cuting it close If I cut off another inch, considering the part used up up by the taper. I was also testing them with a 135 head, but planning on using a little heaver. That will increase my need for a little more stifness even more. I  picked up some cedar Tred Barta Wilderness  55/60s today. When I get a chance I will give em a go. If they work. I'll get me some more bare shafts of the same weight and make  up my own. I'd like to use a head in the 160 range. Maybe a Gizzley single bevel. I love the No mercy but I wish they made them a little heavier. I'm just starting on cypherin what I'm gonna use in my new bow next season.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 10, 2010)

now is the time to get that all figured out. if you got to the three rivers website. they have a wood arrow selection chart that may help you with shaft length and point weight.

 try this link:
http://www.3riversarchery.com/pdf/ArrowCharts.pdf

hope it helps you out.


----------



## gurn (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## mjolnar (Jan 10, 2010)

Gurn, I just got a new 3rivers catalog, and they have new product called woodie weights. They're designed to add more weight under a glue on wood shaft tip. This could give you the additional weight to your No Mercy heads.


----------



## gurn (Jan 10, 2010)

I saw those also. Seems like a good deal to get extra weight. That might just be the way to go. Were gonna have a Traditional Archery Expo in Michigan at the end of the month. I think the boys that make those are gonna be there. I might just pick some up to try out.
Thanks


----------



## gurn (Jan 10, 2010)

Dave 
I cut off another inch. I stuck on a 135 Delta Four on, and it was flying good. Bare shaft at close range, 9 yds. The head isnt hitting my hand but it's real close. Anyways, The Good Lord willing, I got a long time to play with this stuff.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 10, 2010)

cutting of that extra inch may work out well. when you feel the broadhead start to cut your glove you know your at full draw!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 10, 2010)

Just don't get too excited when you reach full draw, and go for that fuller draw. lol


----------



## gurn (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll try and remember that!!

BK, no I havent yet. I was going to use it on my other longbow. Now that the wife got me this new Martin that uses the same length. I'm gonna save it till the factory string gets worn, then put on that fancy one you made. 

Note to anyone interested. BK makes one fine looking string. I was very impressed.


----------



## 730waters (Jan 11, 2010)

Good evening Longbowdave!  I have about 7 wood arrows that are vintage Bears and some others that I do not know who  the manufacture was. They have some old fletching on them but I am thinking of refletching them and giving  them a go. A friend gave them to me. I would like to hunt with them because they fly well out of my 50 lb. longbow. The weight of these seem to be about the same as my Venture carbons given the same broadhead etc). Are cedar arrows  that lightweight normally? I haven't weighed them but I can't tell a whole lot of difference in the two when held in the hand. I was told that the Venture would be too light to hunt deer with. I am using 125 Magnus  broadheads. Just wondering if you have compared Carbon to Wood weights. 
D.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 11, 2010)

i shoot 125 2 blade zwickey  with my cedar arrows. carbon arrows are more durable  than the wood arrows, i just prefer the wood arrows. any set up of carbon or wood arrow combined with the right weight head will do the job.


----------



## 730waters (Jan 11, 2010)

What approximately do your finished hunting arrows weigh?
D.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 11, 2010)

i shoot a 30" 50/55 port orford cedar with 125 grains up front. never weighed them  they fly straight and true, sticks with my "keep it simple policy".


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 25, 2010)

got a large box in the mail today with my new arrows from brian ferguson at allwoodarrows.com  it's only been two weeks since i ordered them. they look great and i can't wait to cut them down and get some field tips installed for the upcoming 3-d shoots.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Those look good.


----------



## gurn (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow!! Those look nice.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks david and gurn,
 i like the white nocks and white fletching to see the arrows in flight and down range. and i figure the red and white fletching will be easy to see if arrow gets blown off course by those high crosswinds and misses the target and winds up in the grass.


----------



## gurn (Jan 25, 2010)

That black and red will make them stick out in the snow.
Not that you would ever miss, and have to go looking for one.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Sweet looking arras, 
I am still working on my first 9 of the bunch. 

Why 9 
they spined the same range and weighed in less than 20 grains difference.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 25, 2010)

be sure to post some pictures bk, i'm sure they'll look great!


----------



## gurn (Jan 26, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> Sweet looking arras,
> I am still working on my first 9 of the bunch.
> 
> Why 9
> they spined the same range and weighed in less than 20 grains difference.



Them critters ought ta shoot good with all the sorting you done. Sounds like you done good.


----------



## RogerB (Jan 26, 2010)

Those are nice looking arrows, at what seems to be a very reasonable price.


----------

